# 2005 Max: rattling noise coming from center entertain. block



## Max123 (Aug 25, 2006)

PLease help! Just bought 2005 Maxima used (34K miles). Just noticed rattling noise coming from several areas behind/around the edges of the center entertainment block (that's where the CD/Radio/Tape/screen and the storage compartment is). This seems to be just one big block? How do I take care of this noise...tried to press in different areas no help. Comes on and off (depending of road conditions?) very irrittating...will the dealership help since it is still under warranty?


----------

